# Striscia e Giovanna Botteri: bufera per battuta sui capelli. Video.



## admin (2 Maggio 2020)

Polemica abbastanza incredibile scatenata urbi et orbi, c'è chi grida addirittura allo scandalo, al body shaming ed al sessismo, su un servizio di Striscia la Notizia (un minuto scarso, la durata QUI mediasetplay.mediaset.it/video/striscialanotizia/i-capelli-di-giovanna-botteri_FD00000000141504 ) sul look e sui capelli, portati sempre allo stesso modo, della giornalista Rai Giovanni Botteri. A fare la battuta che più ha fatto infuriare le stessa Botteri ed i suoi fan, MIchelle Hunziker, da sempre paladina dell'universo femminista.


----------



## IlProfessore (2 Maggio 2020)

Chi dà ancora un valore, che vada oltre quello attribuito in ambito alimentare agli escrementi, a certe repellenti centrifughe intestinali nei palinsesti televisivi, merita la deportazione immediata e la perdita istantanea di qualsivoglia diritto umano,legale e civile.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2020)

Se fosse stato un altro conduttore o conduttrice, avrei preso le sue parti, ma visto che si tratta della Hunziker che specie prima di Sanremo faceva tanto la buonista contro l'innocente frase di Amadeus sul "passo indietro", godo che il femminismo gli si sia ritorto contro.


----------



## cris (2 Maggio 2020)

Sono tutti impazziti, a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Goro (2 Maggio 2020)

La visibilità è il denaro del 2020, e il metodo di averla è questo, oggi tutti si "infuriano" per tutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2020)

ma come si fa a presentarsi così? sembra una cercona


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2020)

Magari lei ha tutto il diritto di essersi offerta, ma tutto il fan club/carrozzone al seguito, è una roba ridicola.

Allora da oggi in poi censuriamo pure tutte le battute sui pelati?


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

A proposito di femminismo becero, oggi quella sottosviluppata (non saprei come altro definirla) della boldrini ha postato su Facebook una foto con mascherina e un cartello con hashtag, nella quale chiede chi ci siano più donne nelle task force del governo di questi giorni..

Ma vi rendete conto?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2020)

*La risposta di Striscia La Notizia a Giovanna Botteri: "Siamo stati accusati di aver fatto volgare ironia sul suo aspetto fisico. Per non cadere nell'errore, bastava ascoltare il rientro in studio di Gerry Scotti che dice 'Brava, brava Giovanna, vai avanti così nel tuo lavoro e non badare a chi sta a guardare il capello'. Il body shaming è una cosa seria e va combattuto con ogni mezzo, ma non confondiamolo con una messa in piega"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2020)

Rimpiango i bei tempi quando le Boldrine mestruate non infettavano la società, e si potevano fare sane risate guardando i film di Fantozzi, deridendo i cessi come Pina e Mariangela la donna-scimmia moglie di Bongo... 
Mitico Cecco il Fornaio "... caccia fuori la foto du mostro".
O Loris Batacchi "Mo' va che siete della Protezione degli Animali, questa cos'è! Questa qua è l'orango, altro che Mariangela."

Nessuna donna si è mai offesa e la società era spensierata, libera da ottusismi morali.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rimpiango i bei tempi quando le Boldrine mestruate non infettavano la società, e si potevano fare sane risate guardando i film di Fantozzi, deridendo i cessi come Pina e Mariangela la donna-scimmia moglie di Bongo...
> Mitico Cecco il Fornaio "... caccia fuori la foto du mostro".
> O Loris Batacchi "Mo' va che siete della Protezione degli Animali, questa cos'è! Questa qua è l'orango, altro che Mariangela."
> 
> Nessuna donna si è mai offesa e la società era spensierata, libera da ottusismi morali.



Che grandi tempi!


----------



## Lambro (3 Maggio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rimpiango i bei tempi quando le Boldrine mestruate non infettavano la società, e si potevano fare sane risate guardando i film di Fantozzi, deridendo i cessi come Pina e Mariangela la donna-scimmia moglie di Bongo...
> Mitico Cecco il Fornaio "... caccia fuori la foto du mostro".
> O Loris Batacchi "Mo' va che siete della Protezione degli Animali, questa cos'è! Questa qua è l'orango, altro che Mariangela."
> 
> Nessuna donna si è mai offesa e la società era spensierata, libera da ottusismi morali.



Mò sl'è bròtà


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Maggio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Mò sl'è bròtà


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Maggio 2020)

"Ho scommesso con dei miei amici,un milione se ci davo all'orango."


----------



## Lambro (3 Maggio 2020)

E si dice che quella scena fu girata senza copione , Andrea inventò molto sul momento, Villaggio e la Vukotic lo seguirono, scena EPICA anche in questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Polemica abbastanza incredibile scatenata urbi et orbi, c'è chi grida addirittura allo scandalo, al body shaming ed al sessismo, su un servizio di Striscia la Notizia (un minuto scarso, la durata QUI mediasetplay.mediaset.it/video/striscialanotizia/i-capelli-di-giovanna-botteri_FD00000000141504 ) sul look e sui capelli, portati sempre allo stesso modo, della giornalista Rai Giovanni Botteri. A fare la battuta che più ha fatto infuriare le stessa Botteri ed i suoi fan, MIchelle Hunziker, da sempre paladina dell'universo femminista.



Il pensiero della Hunzinker credo sia stato il pensiero di tutti perchè effettivamente la giornalista in questione non cura molto il suo look.
C'è però da dire che quando apre la bocca, esprime contenuti allora capisci che il suo ruolo è ben occupato perchè le capacità sono altissime.
Ne facessimo solo una questione di preparazione la HUnzinker potrebbe al massimo lavorare all'albero azzurro.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Maggio 2020)

Una delle tante, ormai troppo frequenti, polemiche superficiali e stupide, puntualmente strumentalizzate per secondi fini.

Il lato positivo di questa ridicola diatriba è di aver portato all'attenzione una delle migliori giornaliste d'Italia, stimata e conosciuta in tutto il mondo, eccellenza assoluta del giornalismo di prima linea e di guerra.

Chi ha la pazienza e l'intelligenza di andare oltre la superficie perlomeno adesso sa chi sia Giovanna Botteri, non è poco, e magari cogliere l'occasione per spiegare alla propria figlia che se nella vita sei una grande professionista che si dedica totalmente alla propria passione puoi andare anche in televisione fottendotene della messa in piega, senza rifarti le tette e senza parlare a vanvera di argomenti che non conosci.

Nel mondo delle storie di Instagram è una buona opportunità educativa questa, per chi la sa cogliere.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Maggio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Una delle tante, ormai troppo frequenti, polemiche superficiali e stupide, puntualmente strumentalizzate per secondi fini.
> 
> Il lato positivo di questa ridicola diatriba è *di aver portato all'attenzione* una delle migliori giornaliste d'Italia, stimata e conosciuta in tutto il mondo, eccellenza assoluta del giornalismo di prima linea e di guerra.
> 
> ...


Beh, la Botteri negli ultimi tempi appare in tutti i notiziari Rai, anche La Vita in Diretta sull'1 per gli aggiornamenti da Pechino. Non è proprio una sconosciuta insomma. Il Coronavirus le sta accrescendo la popolarità e questa polemica, ancora di più.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Maggio 2020)

*Striscia rincara la dose e continua a difendersi, stavolta postando sui social un video di un segmento di una recente puntata di Che Tempo Che Fa dove la Littizzetto prende in giro la Botteri per i suoi capelli.*


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh, la Botteri negli ultimi tempi appare in tutti i notiziari Rai, anche La Vita in Diretta sull'1 per gli aggiornamenti da Pechino. Non è proprio una sconosciuta insomma. Il Coronavirus le sta accrescendo la popolarità e questa polemica, ancora di più.



Piuttosto naturale essendo il corrispondente Rai da Pechino.

Tra le altre cose, è stata la cronista Rai da Baghdad durante la seconda guerra del golfo, dove raccontò i bombardamenti in un servizio pluripremiato, testimone della strage di Srebenicka, che raccontò in diretta, così come l'incendio della biblioteca di Sarajevo, inviata in Afghanistan, in Kosovo... parliamo di un fuoriclasse, non di una giornalista qualunque.

Insomma ha fatto un bel po' di cose prima dell'epidemia del Covid 19. Non ha bisogno di nessuna popolarità, questo è poco ma sicuro, non è Diletta Leotta evidentemente.

Certi personaggi finiscono spesso in secondo piano rispetto a quello che fanno. Vediamo il servizio, trascurando il professionista che l'ha fatto, di cui a malapena il pubblico conosce il nome.

La diatriba sul suo aspetto la trovo ridicola, per certi versi anche per il rilievo mediatico che ha assunto, ma è un altro discorso. Trovo persino assurdo che se ne parli, di una cosa del genere.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Polemica abbastanza incredibile scatenata urbi et orbi, c'è chi grida addirittura allo scandalo, al body shaming ed al sessismo, su un servizio di Striscia la Notizia (un minuto scarso, la durata QUI mediasetplay.mediaset.it/video/striscialanotizia/i-capelli-di-giovanna-botteri_FD00000000141504 ) sul look e sui capelli, portati sempre allo stesso modo, della giornalista Rai Giovanni Botteri. A fare la battuta che più ha fatto infuriare le stessa Botteri ed i suoi fan, MIchelle Hunziker, da sempre paladina dell'universo femminista.


Alla TV dovrebbero esserci più Giovanna Botteri e meno Michelle Hunziker.


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Maggio 2020)

A mio modo di vedere non é tanto scandalosa la polemica sulle battute sulla Botteri (grandissima professionista), quanto il fatto che alla professionalità e alla bravura spesso siano anteposti fattori estetici, esasperati da satira di bassissimo rilievo.

Il problema a mio modo di vedere non é quello centrato dagli ambienti femministi, ma quello relativo ai canoni del 2020, il mondo di Instagram, il mondo in cui non vali nulla se sei sovrappeso, grasso, brutto, deforme, disabile, o anche solo diverso. Il mondo in cui tira piú un pelo di Leotta, D'Amico e compagnia che un carro di Botteri.

Se piú che una critica femminista si facesse una critica sociale alla modernità e ai suoi canoni di merito e ai suoi canoni estetici, sarei pienamente d'accordo.

P. S. Tra le altre cose se si parla di body _shaming_ Giovanna non si dovrebbe neanche preoccupare, visto che per l'età che ha é comunque esteticamente apprezzabile.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Maggio 2020)

Il problema è che la bellezza ride sempre dell'aspetto fisico altrui ma l'intelligenza non ride mai della stupidità altrui.


----------



## Marilson (7 Maggio 2020)

Giovanna Botteri e' cmq rimasta stizzita dalla polemica montata, non dal fatto in se che sia stata sfottuta. Tra l'altro con molta leggerezza come fa sempre Striscia. Si e' costruita una ridicola polemica sul nulla, figlia dei nostri tempi. Giovanna Botteri, per intenderci, e' stata la prima inviata di guerra a mostrare nel 2003 le immagini dei primi bombardamenti americani. In esclusiva mondiale. Un po' come vincere l'Oscar del giornalismo per dire. Non ne condivido spesso il suo taglio giornalistico, nonostante sia tendenzialmente di sinistra a volte e' troppo filoamericana per i miei gusti. Rimane il fatto che e' una professionista esemplare.


----------



## Miro (7 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Polemica abbastanza incredibile scatenata urbi et orbi, c'è chi grida addirittura allo scandalo, al body shaming ed al sessismo, su un servizio di Striscia la Notizia (un minuto scarso, la durata QUI mediasetplay.mediaset.it/video/striscialanotizia/i-capelli-di-giovanna-botteri_FD00000000141504 ) sul look e sui capelli, portati sempre allo stesso modo, della giornalista Rai Giovanni Botteri. A fare la battuta che più ha fatto infuriare le stessa Botteri ed i suoi fan, MIchelle Hunziker, da sempre paladina dell'universo femminista.



Striscia fa questo tipo di satira/ironia/sfottò (chiamatela come la volete) da quando è nata, spesso e volentieri andandoci maggiormente sul pesante con persone più famose. Questo continuo double-standard ogni volta che si tocca minoranze/donne/gay etc. da parte dei "progressisti" ha stufato; quando si fa sui capelli di Trump e Johnson o sulla statura di Brunetta però va bene. O tutti o nessuno, basta dirlo.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Maggio 2020)

La Botteri sarei curioso di vederla bella ripicchiata e truccata, forse non sarebbe malaccio.


----------



## cris (8 Maggio 2020)

polemiche assurde, assurdo tutto questo circo di forzare il femminismo, l'essere gay/trans o chialtro.

Ognuno puo essere cio che gli pare, non c'è bisogno di fare propaganda.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> A mio modo di vedere non é tanto scandalosa la polemica sulle battute sulla Botteri (grandissima professionista), quanto il fatto che alla professionalità e alla bravura spesso siano anteposti fattori estetici, esasperati da satira di bassissimo rilievo.
> 
> Il problema a mio modo di vedere non é quello centrato dagli ambienti femministi, ma quello relativo ai canoni del 2020, il mondo di Instagram, il mondo in cui non vali nulla se sei sovrappeso, grasso, brutto, deforme, disabile, o anche solo diverso. Il mondo in cui tira piú un pelo di Leotta, D'Amico e compagnia che un carro di Botteri.
> 
> ...



almeno lavarsi i capelli prima di andare in tv non è un delitto però


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2020)

Ma quando la botteri veniva imitata dal compagno crozza dov'era il carrozzone sinistrorso radical shit?







In secondo luogo, ok che è una celebrità, e nessuno chiede la messa in piega perfetta e il trucco, anzi meglio lei per esempio di un mostro come la Ferrari ma è anche vero che la gente normale anche solo per andare in ufficio la mattina si da una sistemata, questa va in tv davanti a milioni di persone, almeno non sembrare una che non vede una doccia da 4 giorni non sarebbe chiedere troppo


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Maggio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> almeno lavarsi i capelli prima di andare in tv non è un delitto però



Lo sai te se si lava o meno. Meglio uno che puzza che fa il suo lavoro sufficientemente bene, che sedicenti giornalisti ben curati e ben vestiti che sparano fake news a raffica e/o offese e discriminazioni territoriali e/o articolano pensieri che erano considerati già retrogradi nel medioevo.
Ma questo é il giornalismo che tira per adesso per cui...


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Maggio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quando la botteri veniva imitata dal compagno crozza dov'era il carrozzone sinistrorso radical shit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mi pare il compagno crozza si sia permesso di disegnare una nuvoletta che simboleggia un alone di sudore. 

Ma poi che vi frega se uno non si fa la piega prima di andare in onda, ma scherzate?
Cioé in un mondo di Mario Giordano e Vittorio Feltri é questo che vi preoccupa? Io veramente non lo so...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Lo sai te se si lava o meno. Meglio uno che puzza che fa il suo lavoro sufficientemente bene, che sedicenti giornalisti ben curati e ben vestiti che sparano fake news a raffica e/o offese e discriminazioni territoriali e/o articolano pensieri che erano considerati già retrogradi nel medioevo.
> Ma questo é il giornalismo che tira per adesso per cui...



io lo so perchè si vede. che faccia bene o meno il suo lavoro non discuto perhcè non so neanche chi è.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Maggio 2020)

A me non me ne frega niente di sessismo (quello farlocco) e altre menate volte solo a far notizia.
Certo che anche un "TG", volutamente tra virgolette, da pre-prima serata che parla ormai da anni di roba così trash è veramente imbarazzante


----------

